# [H] Pakt der Templer - sucht euch!



## Ninnuah (3. Mai 2011)

Wir sind eine familiäre kleine Fun Gilde auf dem Server Teldrassil und stets bestrebt mit Freude und Spass am Spiel zur Sache zu gehen.

Momentan sind wir bestrebt den Pechschwingenabstieg zu clearen und die Bastion des Zwielichts ist demnächst auch noch geplant.
Desweiteren sind wir regelmässig dabei Retro Raids zu veranstalten um auch neueren Spieler einen einblick in frühere Zeiten zu verschaffen und das Erfolgskonto zu erhöhen.
Wir bieten stets gute Laune, faire Lootvergabe und immer hilfsbereite Member die auch gernen Leuten mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.
Wir suchen immer wieder einzelne nette Leute um unser Weiterkommen vorran zu treiben.
Wenn ihr Interesse habt dann meldet euch doch einfach bei Sìlentdeath,Cathul, Gizrahl oder Arthemisia.

Wir suchen nette,aktive member die mit uns den aktuellen Content bewältigen wollen.
Ihr müsst keine Hardcore Gamer sein und auch noch nicht alles gesehen haben aber ihr solltet zumindest eure Klasse beherrschen.
Ihr seid pünktlich, zuverlässig und immer für eine Gesellige Runde zu haben ?
Dann meldet euch bei uns und werdet ein Teil der großen Famile des PdT !!!

Wir bieten :

- Raids in familiärer Atmosphäre
- Tägliche instanzgänge Gildenintern
- Regelmässig Erfolgsruns für Classic, BC und WOTLK Inhalte geplant 
( WOTLK META ERFOLGE GEPLANT )
- Lustige Abende in geselliger Runde
- TS3 Server
- Gildenbank mit 7 auf den Content abgestimmten Fächern
- Gilden Homepage und Forum
- Gildenstufe 25 
- DKP System
- Faire lootverteilung


du solltest mitbringen :
- Zuverlässigkeit
- gute Laune
- Spass am Spiel
- mindestens 18 jahre 
- Soziale Kompetenz nicht nur auf`s Spiel bezogen
- Fokus auf Teamplay

--------------------------------------------------






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Demnächst werden auch noch konkrete Klassengesuche ausgeschrieben um eventuell Gildeninterne 25er Raids zu gehen.

Bei interessse einfach ins Forum unter bewerbungen reinposten ( http://pdt.host.allv...er.php?id=board ) oder ingame an Arthemisia / Gizrahl / Cathul / Ninnuah / Silentdeath oder Idranel wenden (ihr könnt mir auch per PM schreiben wenn keiner on is dann leite ich das weiter).

Wir freuen uns auf euch.


----------



## Ninnuah (10. Mai 2011)

/push


----------



## Ninnuah (29. Mai 2011)

/push


----------



## Ninnuah (23. Juni 2011)

/push


----------



## Ninnuah (18. Juli 2011)

/update + Push


----------



## Ninnuah (25. August 2011)

/pushhhhh


----------



## Ninnuah (16. September 2011)

la /Push :=)


----------

